# This place is quiet!



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

I want to upgrade my s3 HDTiVo from the stock drive.

I've upgraded a s1 and a DirecTiVo in the past but manage to wait long enough between each upgrade that I forget everything I knew. 

Is this sub-forum still the place to be for upgrade info? Is there a newer/better spot?

I wandered in looking for hard drive recommendations, inspired by Amazon's Gold Box: Western Digital 1 TB Caviar Green Hard Drive for $55.


----------



## eskay (Jul 23, 2002)

Check out the "Drive Expansion" sticky in the Series 3 forum. I haven't kept up since I upgraded, but the first post is usually kept up to date. The new WD like the one you linked to may have issues. You might search the sticky for that model number and see what people have to say.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

With 2TB drives have been on closeout for around $100 (not that how to use 2TB on a TiVo is out in the wild AFAIK), get at least a 1.5TB drive.

If you don't mind losing your existing content you can get a plug and play 2TB drive from DVRDude on eBay.


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

There's a fundamental limit of 1TB per drive in the TiVo software. That extra space would be wasted.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

I googled the internet at large and came back with a link to the TivoHD forum.  This place could stand a sticky, seeing as it IS called the "Upgrade Center"!

The short answer seemed to be that it'll be fine, and if it's not there's a utility I can run to make it fine. 

DVRdude is no longer a registered ebay user. I wouldn't have gone that route, though--I can and have done it myself, no use paying a premium for someone else to do it for me!


----------



## garrettoomey (Feb 9, 2006)

I have no connection with, not have I used his services, but he is still have active ebay user: dvr_dude
http://myworld.ebay.com/dvr_dude/


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

I wonder if dvrdude and dvr_dude are the same person? Weird.


----------

